# Melted film under the projector



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

This started off as the metal covering to a thermos flask. I went for colour distortion, considerable cropping and resizing, rotating and then some colour filters, and it came out like cine film from the good old days when you turned the spool off but left the lamp on and the film ended up melting. It's not so much reminiscent of the real burnt film but how it looked on the screen as it melted / burnt.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

cool


----------

